# IISports.com



## MisterMike (Jan 10, 2005)

I ordered a book from these guys 3 weeks ago. So far, it hasn't arrived.

They have cheap prices and have a lot of stuff on eBay but at this point I'd just like to warn on their turnaround times.

They are currently tracking my order with the mail service so I'll follow up with more in a couple of days, or when the book arrives.


----------



## Pacificshore (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, be careful with them.  I've ordered from them, as well as my buddy, and they have the slowest delivery times even within the state :idunno:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 10, 2005)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I ordered a book from these guys 3 weeks ago. So far, it hasn't arrived.
> 
> They have cheap prices and have a lot of stuff on eBay but at this point I'd just like to warn on their turnaround times.
> 
> They are currently tracking my order with the mail service so I'll follow up with more in a couple of days, or when the book arrives.


They ripped me off, completely. 

They sold me some books, I never got them, They promised to look for them I never got them, they promised to make good on the sale, and then I never heard from them again.

They are total frauds.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 10, 2005)

Really? They were very quick with sending the two items (practice weapons) I had purchased from them. I suppose I got them on a good day.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 10, 2005)

EBAY FEEDBACK said:
			
		

> we apologize for any inconvenience; we are willing to try and resolve any issues
> Seller iisports
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thats from my Ebay Feedback profile, you can see the date they claim to have wanted to "resolve" any issues... Then look at the date of my response, I emailed them 3 times durring that period and did not get a single reply, nor do I have my books, as of 1/05... So I guess they really DIDNT want to reslove anything.


----------



## OULobo (Jan 10, 2005)

I ordered a few practice blades from them. They were punctual enough, but the quality was lacking at best.


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 12, 2005)

Ugh - sorry to hear all that.

The book came, actually after I initially posted and then went home to find it, but it still took a long time.

 :mp5: Never again!


----------



## triwahine (Jan 13, 2005)

I was wondering about them.  I have only bought when in Los Angeles.  Even then, the facility near my mother's condo was lacking in most areas.  Catered mostly to paintball.  Thanks for the heads-up.  I was going to order from them, but have thought better of it....


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry that some of you had bad experiences but as a wholesale customer, they have taken good care of us. We have been happy with their great prices and excellent service.


----------



## Miles (Mar 26, 2005)

I won a videotape on ebay from I & I which took longer than most of the other ebay transactions I've had, but within their stated time frame (2-3wks).  It was brand-new and quality was fine.

 Miles


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 28, 2005)

I've   won quite  a  few  item  from  them  on E-bay.   Every  one  of  them  took   way  longer  than  they  should  have  taken.  They  have  even never sent  two  orders  untill  I  called  to ask about  them.    Once they  emailed me to  say  the  items  I  won  are  backordered , If  you  don't  have  the  item  don't  put  it  on  E-bay.  Now  unless  I  see  something that the  price  it  just  to good  to  pass  up  I  stay  away  from  them.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 28, 2005)

Do NOT, do NOT order their yellow padded sticks.  Unbelievably poor quality, we had 10 and 5 year olds breaking those when hitting targets.  

I have a practice knife from them that was ok (folder) until it completely fell apart.  

You get what you pay for.

Lamont


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 12, 2005)

I have bought a punching bag and kick shield, both were at a great price, high quality, and promptly delivered.  Both purchased thru e-bay.

-David


----------

